# Not the first project I wanted for my new shop



## NCjeeper (May 6, 2021)

As I was mowing I could smell a burning belt odor. Diagnose that the tensioner pulley is tilted and the belt was rubbing on the side of the pulley about to come off. I first thought that the pulley bearing had gone bad and that is why it was cock eyed. Pull the mower deck out from under the mower to tackle the project.


Further investigation revealed that the whole tensioner unit was cock eyed because the bolt that mounts it had broken off.


Well isnt this nice. I am glad I know a guy with a mill.   So off to my new shop to see about getting this out. Of course there was no good way to grab it in the vise as is. I had to press off the bracket. Once off I tried just unscrewing it from the back side using some VIM pliers. No go didnt want to move. Not ready to jump straight to the mill yet so I pulled out the propane torch and applied heat. Well that did the trick.




Put in a new M8-125 and I am back in business. Not a real interesting first project for the new shop but you cant always pick them.


----------



## mickri (May 6, 2021)

Sounds like a great first project to me.  You used your shop along with your knowledge and skill to repair an item that you use to maintain your home.  I love these kinds of projects that help me take care of my property.


----------



## kb58 (May 6, 2021)

We're a funny bunch. When something around the house breaks, most people go "oh no", or "time to buy another", but we go "I can fix that", all excited. Some of that may be an effort to prove to a spouse that "all that stuff in the garage" really is good for something, but that's a discussion for another time


----------



## Lo-Fi (May 6, 2021)

Isn't "just being able to fix it in the shop" great, though?


----------



## Aukai (May 6, 2021)

If you remember, Tim the tool man Taylor had a stand up routine with his goofy pig laugh. walked on stage with his fully loaded tool belt, described each item, then looked up, and said(to his wife)   " come on b i t c h, break something."


----------



## NCjeeper (May 6, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> Isn't "just being able to fix it in the shop" great, though?


Yes it is.


----------



## ericc (May 6, 2021)

Nice shop.  Nice save.  Is there anything better?


----------



## Just for fun (May 6, 2021)

Good job!   It's always nice when you can repair it yourself!  And in your new shop on top of that.   It beats the heck out of fixing it in the gravel.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 6, 2021)

Had to buy an old Cub because the new zero turn was having issues and went into the shop . First order of business , snap the pto belt .  I'm way behind on the lawns this year and won't catch up until the Zturn returns . Haven't had much time for tools lately .


----------

